# Hollywood Hunting For Your Help



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

*Yep you read right  I would encourage everyone to write a short thank you email in support of this mission.*

Are you tired of the liberal entities in Hollywood portraying the sport we love as one dominated by backwoods beer gut ******** who can’t tell a farmer’s cow from a whitetail deer? Now, thanks to a growing number of actors who love to hunt, you might just have a chance to do something about it.

At this time, there are a few projects finding their way through the Hollywood maze, either in planning or pre-production, that focuses on the history, ethics or values of hunting in America. The actors behind these projects have encouraged all members of Safari Club to offer their support and would ask that you pass this information on to your hunting friends as well. 

"Natural Laws" by actor Patrick Kilpatrick ("Minority Report") is a dramatic series that will focus on Fish & Game special agents combating eco terrorism, poachers and those who trade internationally in illegal animal parts. Kilpatrick can be reached at *[email protected]*. 

"Tracks and Footsteps" is a 2-hour documentary on the history and heritage of hunting and its place in social development and is being produced by Dr. James Swan ("Engels Outdoor Experience"). Dr. Swan can be reached at *[email protected]*.


----------



## 460461whatever (Jan 22, 2005)

*Jerry/NJ, Thank You!*

I'd have my ulcer back if I dug up all the stuff you bring to this forum. I'm a life member of the NRA, North American Hunting Club, and an annual member of the MN State Archery Assoc., and I still never see that kind of detailed information about our friends and foes.

Come on guys, even just an email to show our support can go a long way. We need to show the world that most of us are ethical sportsmen and women.

Steve


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Steve, thank you for the kind words. I have dedicated my life to educating hunters and combating these _______'s (fill in with your choice words) and preserving what we have for many generations to come ! It is the least I can do to give back to the sport.


----------

